# Pics from my fight



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some pics from my fight the other night.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice! congrats!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats man-Looks fun..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

What weight class is that? 300+?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Can't tell if you guys are fighting, dancing or just 'hanging out' from the pics.

I'm sure you've got video... may we see?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

do you have to wear shirts? or is it for hidding the belly package jk


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

you are a big boy! i wouldn't get in that ring with you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

congrats


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You have to have more then that!

Cool either way.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle2154 said:


> you are a big boy! i wouldn't get in that ring with you.


Ha yeah I am 6'2, 255 pounds.

From the looks of my face afterwords you wouldnt know I was fighting but we are. You could tell by the look of his face when we were done. He had a broken nose and a concusion ha. I really only got hit like 3 times but none landed well. I was a lot faster and crisp than him and had a lot more training than him. I should have a video up in the next few days. I have to wait til my dvd gets here then I will most def. put it up on here so keep checkin in guys. Thanks for the coments.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

broken nose for the win


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?

number 2, did you get paid?

number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?
> 
> number 2, did you get paid?
> 
> number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


lol....classic internet tough guy.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?
> 
> number 2, did you get paid?
> 
> number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


*lol....classic internet tough guy.*
[/quote]
x2
hahaha, ill pay to fight everyone.. on a fish forum.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

ol78hunter said:


> number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?
> 
> number 2, did you get paid?
> 
> number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


*lol....classic internet tough guy.*
[/quote]
x2
hahaha, ill pay to fight everyone.. on a fish forum.
[/quote]

I love the e thugs. As mad as people get, it always looks so ridiculous to start laying out the threats/guarantees/promises.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thats wild, congrats man


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

cool! but...do you have any pics of the ring girls?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?
> 
> number 2, did you get paid?
> 
> number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


lol....classic internet tough guy.
[/quote]

jiggy...is that you?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats on the win.

And good luck in achieving your weight goals and physique. You're on your way if you've dropped that much weight already! Good job.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Job bro...

When do we get to see the vid?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

e thugging FTL

nice job man, keep it up!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> Congrats on the win.
> 
> And good luck in achieving your weight goals and physique. You're on your way if you've dropped that much weight already! Good job.


I am almost there. I am at 255 and I want to get to about 240 but less fat and more muscle. Maybe a few more months.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> number 1, why are you wearing t-shirts?
> 
> number 2, did you get paid?
> 
> number 3, I would pay to fight you so Muay Thai would own you.


#1. they're called rash guards

#2. you don't get paid at that level

#3. you sound like a kid that's watched kickboxer, starring van damme, one too many times.

grats on the win, btw. competing as soon as possible is usually the best way to go.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep us posted on more fights. It looks like so far you went up against Glass Joe.

Iowa seems like a pretty good place. They're know to have some of the best collegiate wrestlers.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

True. I wished I would have stayed out for wrestling but I never went out in high school. Thats not my strong point my strong point really is my boxing and kick boxing but I can still wrestle decent.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!! When are you planning on another fight?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

My next fight is planned for august 13th. The way it sounds I am in a 4 man bracket. The winner gets a title shot. So there is a possiblity that I will fight two times that night.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

I can take you...

Then I woke up.







LoL good job bud good luck on the next one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

we need some better pictures bud, lookin good at 255 tho, congrats on the win


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats!!its a long way to the top.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

u guys r funny...congrats on the super heavy weight fight...is it fist fight or hug fight?..JK only..seriously congrats



razorback182 said:


> cool! but...do you have any pics of the ring girls?


yeah man..she's aight


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> cool! but...do you have any pics of the ring girls?


yeah man..she's aight
[/quote]
ITs acutally not superheavy weight. Its just heavy weight. Even if there was a super heavy weight I would pry make the cut off for heavy weight.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

you take too much offence man, you have been training for about a month and your trainer is already fighting you.... no wonder that guy looks like a garbage man. Well its good to hear your in the amateur ranks cause if you were semi you would get tooled, for all the haters out there, I just want to let you know that E thuggery is not my thing, I just noticed a few things about the pictures that stood out to me.

1. They are wearing t shirts

2. They are heavy guys ( not in physical fighting condition)

3. The pictures speak for themselves.....

oh and btw I am not a *** but if I was I would definently be in MMA for all the ass grabbing ground work they do, Muay Thai all the way...BRO.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> you take too much offence man, you have been training for about a month and your trainer is already fighting you.... no wonder that guy looks like a garbage man. Well its good to hear your in the amateur ranks cause if you were semi you would get tooled, for all the haters out there, I just want to let you know that E thuggery is not my thing, I just noticed a few things about the pictures that stood out to me.
> 
> 1. They are wearing t shirts
> 
> ...











I would not say to much about heavy guys. Look at guys like Cabbage Carerra, Tim Sylvia(I hate him), Fedor, and many more!!!!! Those guys do not have the big rippling muscles and they have done well especially Fedor!! The place I go to has a few heavier guys and they are strong dudes and a few have better cardio than me and kick my ass! We have to wear guards also. It is not the UFC. Styles make fights! You just never know what will happen. I would say someone with the attitude like yours that thinks one style rules would get handled in any MMA fight! Don't downgrade someone for trying and getting in there and doing it! What is your record and where are some pics from your fight? I would put my money on ol78hunter if he was fighting you. The guys with big heads are always the guys that get surprised and there ass kicked!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> you take too much offence man, you have been training for about a month and your trainer is already fighting you.... no wonder that guy looks like a garbage man. Well its good to hear your in the amateur ranks cause if you were semi you would get tooled, for all the haters out there, I just want to let you know that E thuggery is not my thing, I just noticed a few things about the pictures that stood out to me.
> 
> 1. They are wearing t shirts
> 
> ...


since when does a t shirt make you a worse fighter?????


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

alright man, where's this video you keep talking about?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> you take too much offence man, you have been training for about a month and your trainer is already fighting you.... no wonder that guy looks like a garbage man. Well its good to hear your in the amateur ranks cause if you were semi you would get tooled, for all the haters out there, I just want to let you know that E thuggery is not my thing, I just noticed a few things about the pictures that stood out to me.
> 
> 1. They are wearing t shirts
> 
> ...


since when does a t shirt make you a worse fighter?????
[/quote]

YOU DONT wear t-shirts in MMA for really )@*#)*# obvious reasons man....think about it!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I would surely kick your ass! Unless I met you in person.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I would surely kick your ass! Unless I met you in person.


oh Sh!7 i smell a beat down...ok girls keep us posted on that,better yet post a video...lol


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Shred... What are you talking about T-shirts for? Hes wearing a rash guard. Yeah its obvious you dont wear a T-shirt, but he isnt wearing one so who cares? Then you bring up this ass grabbing crap, WTF?
Just congratulate the guy and move the f*ck on. If not, dont say sh*t at all.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

oh yeah BTW how did u win? By KO or decision? just asking.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats on the win man. It would be cool to see that video and you should keep this thread going so we can see if you end up being decent.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Shred... What are you talking about T-shirts for? Hes wearing a rash guard. Yeah its obvious you dont wear a T-shirt, but he isnt wearing one so who cares? Then you bring up this ass grabbing crap, WTF?
> Just congratulate the guy and move the f*ck on. If not, dont say sh*t at all.


listen here peace keeper, shut your trap! less the pwnage come raining down on your ass! If they need a rash guard then they are too oily and sweaty to be fighting.....imagine explaining that I got a rash by rubbing on some other dudes gear!? This is my point....if you fight proper you don't need to worry about disease or getting bitched on the ground...they are doing both!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> Shred... What are you talking about T-shirts for? Hes wearing a rash guard. Yeah its obvious you dont wear a T-shirt, but he isnt wearing one so who cares? Then you bring up this ass grabbing crap, WTF?
> Just congratulate the guy and move the f*ck on. If not, dont say sh*t at all.


listen here peace keeper, shut your trap! less the pwnage come raining down on your ass! If they need a rash guard then they are too oily and sweaty to be fighting.....imagine explaining that I got a rash by rubbing on some other dudes gear!? This is my point....if you fight proper you don't need to worry about disease or getting bitched on the ground...they are doing both!
[/quote]

You have now proven that you have clue what you are talking about. Thanks for clarifying that barely questionable fact.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^^^^LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> oh yeah BTW how did u win? By KO or decision? just asking.


I won due to verbal tapage.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ol78hunter said:


> oh yeah BTW how did u win? By KO or decision? just asking.


*I won due to verbal tapage*.
[/quote]

No better feeling-Just knowing you beat his ass till he had enough and just couldn't take it anymore.....


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> Shred... What are you talking about T-shirts for? Hes wearing a rash guard. Yeah its obvious you dont wear a T-shirt, but he isnt wearing one so who cares? Then you bring up this ass grabbing crap, WTF?
> Just congratulate the guy and move the f*ck on. If not, dont say sh*t at all.


listen here peace keeper, shut your trap! less the pwnage come raining down on your ass! If they need a rash guard then they are too oily and sweaty to be fighting.....imagine explaining that I got a rash by rubbing on some other dudes gear!? This is my point....if you fight proper you don't need to worry about disease or getting bitched on the ground...they are doing both!
[/quote]

You are so dumb it is funny. First off I only went to the ground like twice and got right back up. I was trying to keep the fight on its feet and did. I didnt want 310 pounds laying on me. Second you are retrated. Do you ever watch UFC or WEC or anything. A lot of the good fighters use grappling and jui jitzu in their fights. So you think that BJ Penn sucks because he goes to the ground and wrestles? I dont think so. A lot of the best fighters use grappling, even Georges st Pierre and Urijah Faber, and if you dont know that then you should just stop running your mouth and do some research before hand.

Yes it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

uber pwn't you got.....yah understand? You don't know Muay Thai.....you know how to kick bags....ect....not the sport. now go back to "training"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> uber pwn't you got.....yah understand? You don't know Muay Thai.....you know how to kick bags....ect....not the sport. now go back to "training"


Well why all the hate-

If ya so damn smart-Educate the guy then-Show people just how darn smart ya are-----If your not going to add anything beneficial to the topic at hand-Just quite posting while your ahead...









And no I don't understand any of that ebonic crap you posted


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shred in all seriousness, why don't you post up some pics from any of your fights? Maybe your rambling would be somewhat believable if you prove that you can do any of it. What I get from everything you have stated is you watch youtube videos, kickboxer, bloodsport, american ninja, etc. and play streetfighter, mortal kombat, etc. and simulate their moves thinking you are a muay thai fighter. I can honestly see yoga teleports, sonic booms, scissor kicks, spears and ice freezes on you muay thai moves list. Another dead giveaway is almost all fighters know respect for your fellow fighters is number one. If you can't respect other people that fight and their styles it is obvious you know nothing about any fighting style and you are not a real fighter! Anyone is beatable! I think everyone has seen through your rambling!



AKSkirmish said:


> uber pwn't you got.....yah understand? You don't know Muay Thai.....you know how to kick bags....ect....not the sport. now go back to "training"


 And no I don't understand any of that ebonic crap you posted
[/quote]

I agree.......what language is that exactly. LOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> uber pwn't you got.....yah understand? You don't know Muay Thai.....you know how to kick bags....ect....not the sport. now go back to "training"


Ok so what is your record and show us some pics from you fighting then?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> I can kick your arse over the internet with my Muay Thai skills and moves that I learned from xbox


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

weird up sun...we be smacking the jive slapps all over these word digits, don't make me snap up my collar and send you back to the primal's and shiz.....

Fur real, Muay Thai, 40 stitches up, flying elbow right in your mcDonalds padded forhead target zone !!!!!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> weird up sun...we be smacking the jive slapps all over these word digits, don't make me snap up my collar and send you back to the primal's and shiz.....
> 
> Fur real, Muay Thai, 40 stitches up, flying elbow right in your mcDonalds padded forhead target zone !!!!!!! Here's my vid!! I am in the blue!!


 Finally you post your vid. All the questions are answered!! You are for real! LOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> you take too much offence man, you have been training for about a month and your trainer is already fighting you.... no wonder that guy looks like a garbage man. Well its good to hear your in the amateur ranks cause if you were semi you would get tooled, for all the haters out there, I just want to let you know that E thuggery is not my thing, I just noticed a few things about the pictures that stood out to me.
> 
> 1. They are wearing t shirts
> 
> ...


since when does a t shirt make you a worse fighter?????
[/quote]

YOU DONT wear t-shirts in MMA for really )@*#)*# obvious reasons man....think about it!!!!!!!
[/quote]

actually, there are MANY other organizations that allow rashguards and gis. ie shooto and k1 just to name 2. maybe you should think about it? i would also bet my bottom dollar on an ass grabbing jiujitsu player over a thai boxer







we all know what happened to dekker when he fought that gay, ass grabbing genki sudo. oh wait, a world class thai fighter got submitted within 3 minutes?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> weird up sun...we be smacking the jive slapps all over these word digits, don't make me snap up my collar and send you back to the primal's and shiz.....
> 
> Fur real, Muay Thai, 40 stitches up, flying elbow right in your mcDonalds padded forhead target zone !!!!!!!


Ok no one here even understands the dumb sh*t you are saying. IF you are so tough show us the pics from your fights. Atleast I am man enough to get in there and do it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ol78hunter said:


> weird up sun...we be smacking the jive slapps all over these word digits, don't make me snap up my collar and send you back to the primal's and shiz.....
> 
> Fur real, Muay Thai, 40 stitches up, flying elbow right in your mcDonalds padded forhead target zone !!!!!!!


Ok no one here even understands the dumb sh*t you are saying. IF you are so tough show us the pics from your fights. Atleast I am man enough to get in there and do it.
[/quote]

just ignore that bullshit man, your thread has already been pretty much ruined by internet sh*t-talkin, i think it's time for a new direction...

so do you know for sure if you're gonna be fightin again soon?

oh yeah, and i'm still waitin on that vid bro


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> weird up sun...we be smacking the jive slapps all over these word digits, don't make me snap up my collar and send you back to the primal's and shiz.....
> 
> Fur real, Muay Thai, 40 stitches up, flying elbow right in your mcDonalds padded forhead target zone !!!!!!!


Ok no one here even understands the dumb sh*t you are saying. IF you are so tough show us the pics from your fights. Atleast I am man enough to get in there and do it.
[/quote]

just ignore that bullshit man, your thread has already been pretty much ruined by internet sh*t-talkin, i think it's time for a new direction...

so do you know for sure if you're gonna be fightin again soon?

oh yeah, and i'm still waitin on that vid bro
[/quote]
Yes I will fight again on August 13th. It sounds like I am in a 4 man bracket. Winner gets a title shot. So if I win my 1st fight that night I will have to fight again. My video wont work on here for some reason. I cant get it off of my dvd. Ill keep workin on it and let ya know.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

right on man, two fights in one night, huh? i suppose that wouldn't be too bad if you don't get beat up too bad in your first fight, haha... i remember all the wrestling tournaments i did in high school, i'd have a bunch of matches on a saturday and then i would hardly be able to move for the next few days, that sh*t takes alot out of you


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

ol78hunter said:


> oh yeah BTW how did u win? By KO or decision? just asking.


I won due to verbal tapage.
[/quote]
cool..damn running away from you?very nice..i wouldnt wanna mess with u..


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> uber pwn't you got.....yah understand? You don't know Muay Thai.....you know how to kick bags....ect....not the sport. now go back to "training"


Well why all the hate-

If ya so damn smart-Educate the guy then-Show people just how darn smart ya are-----If your not going to add anything beneficial to the topic at hand-Just quite posting while your ahead...









And no I don't understand any of that ebonic crap you posted
[/quote]
i think the reason he's so bitter about this guy is he cant do what the other guy did...fighting in a octagon is alot balls,plus the guy he fought is much larger than him, dude u gotta a lot of heart...that sh*t is no joke! or maybe he watch kickboxer movie u know jean claude and it doesnt resemble on what they wearing,he wants to see this guy with no shirt! i dont know u tell me...all in all just congragulate and stop the hate..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

hyphen said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]
Is that a wolf in your avatar?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Kyle2154 said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]









[/quote]

UP WITH SERRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMA SUKS ASS! LITERALLY!!!!!! MUAY THAI RULES !!!!!!!! RASH GUARD **** GET THERE STINKING ASSES BEATEN DOWN!.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

LMAO I would rub my sweaty balls in your face.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Try talking with the people who made the DVD and ask them if they know how to get it onto the computer.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.


You got turrets bro?
















Yeah OL, get that vid up. I would like to see it.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]









[/quote]

UP WITH SERRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMA SUKS ASS! LITERALLY!!!!!! MUAY THAI RULES !!!!!!!! RASH GUARD **** GET THERE STINKING ASSES BEATEN DOWN!.
[/quote]
Dude just stop. Nothing you are saying makes any sense or has any merit behind it. You think you know but you really have no idea what so ever. So get out of this topic and go do some research before talking sh*t.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]









[/quote]

UP WITH SERRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMA SUKS ASS! LITERALLY!!!!!! MUAY THAI RULES !!!!!!!! RASH GUARD **** GET THERE STINKING ASSES BEATEN DOWN!.
[/quote]

How can anything "SUK ASS! LITERALLY!!!!!!"? And how can a group of people "GET THERE STINKING ASSES BEATEN DOWN!."?

Congrats on the win, ol!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ol78hunter said:


> just an fyi, the shirt is called a rashguard. the brand is under armour.


a rash guard? i wouldnt even think about wearing that sh*t....my point is you get some dudes ball sweat on your face because your MMA declassifies you as a fighter.
[/quote]









[/quote]

UP WITH SERRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MMA SUKS ASS! LITERALLY!!!!!! MUAY THAI RULES !!!!!!!! RASH GUARD **** GET THERE STINKING ASSES BEATEN DOWN!.
[/quote]
Dude just stop. Nothing you are saying makes any sense or has any merit behind it. You think you know but you really have no idea what so ever. So get out of this topic and go do some research before talking sh*t.
[/quote]

He'll overload his ass pretty soon man-Just be patient like you have been----He keeps adding nothing to the topic-I'm getting quite frustrated with it....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> right on man, two fights in one night, huh? i suppose that wouldn't be too bad if you don't get beat up too bad in your first fight, haha... i remember all the wrestling tournaments i did in high school, i'd have a bunch of matches on a saturday and then i would hardly be able to move for the next few days, that sh*t takes alot out of you


Especially if you're like a lot of my friends who were on the team were...water and laxative diets until weigh in and then chowing afterwards...they were in pretty bad shape the Mondays after tourneys, especially if they went far!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Boobah said:


>


hahahhhaahahhahahhahhhahahhahahahhhahahhaahhaahhhahhahahhahahhahhaa HEEEEEEEEYYYYY OOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> right on man, two fights in one night, huh? i suppose that wouldn't be too bad if you don't get beat up too bad in your first fight, haha... i remember all the wrestling tournaments i did in high school, i'd have a bunch of matches on a saturday and then i would hardly be able to move for the next few days, that sh*t takes alot out of you


Especially if you're like a lot of my friends who were on the team were...water and laxative diets until weigh in and then chowing afterwards...they were in pretty bad shape the Mondays after tourneys, especially if they went far!
[/quote]

haha, i only took laxatives if i was still way over on friday since it was my last chance to shed a couple pounds before saturday morning weigh-in, and you can't forget walking around chewing a huge wad of gum and using empty pop bottles as spitters. mondays were pretty much the only days that i actually ate normal food (even then it was usually a plain chicken breast and rice), otherwise it was reduced fat chicken broth, reduced fat saltine crackers, clementines, and water. i still look back and wonder what the hell i was thinking sometimes, but it was alot of fun.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha luckily i dont have to worry about making weight.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ol78hunter said:


> Haha luckily i dont have to worry about making weight.


yeah, it sucked, it was always really easy to lose a few pounds to get into a good weight range at the beginning of the season, but when you get down to ridiculously low body fat percentages, losing just a pound or two can be extremely difficult.... you've been losin weight like crazy tho man, all that workin out and runnin is payin off


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I remembered when I wrestled and I would actually compete in one weight class above my normal weight of 147 just so that I didnt have to binge diet and do other crazy sh*t to cut weight. I couldve cut weight and try busting my ass to get to 145lb weight class. So I just went up in weight and it was alot better without having to stress over cutting weight and cutting out food which you need in order to compete. Even now when I compete in jiu jitsu, I compete in the 174 weight class even though I weigh 160ish. I could try cut weight to 154, but Id rather compete at my normal/comfortable weight.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> Haha luckily i dont have to worry about making weight.


yeah, it sucked, it was always really easy to lose a few pounds to get into a good weight range at the beginning of the season, but when you get down to ridiculously low body fat percentages, losing just a pound or two can be extremely difficult.... you've been losin weight like crazy tho man, all that workin out and runnin is payin off
[/quote]
Haha yeah it has. I wanna get down to about 235-240. I think that would be a good weight for me fighting.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I was at my college today and the wrestling coach came up to me and asked me to try out for the wrestling team. I told him I havent wrestled since middle school and he said that he would still like me to come try out. I told him I cage fight and he told me he used to train people and said he trained with one of the Gracies and some Kerr guy. He told me they will have heavy bags set up and some stuff for ground and pound. He said if nothing else I can just be an extra body in there and can train for mma and work out with them. This is really awesome now I can work on my weakest point of fighting which is wrestling. I guess he must have just like my size and build maybe but idk i think I am gonna do it. What do you guys think?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably Mark Kerr. He was a bad ass wrestler and fought in the UFC a long time ago.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ol78hunter said:


> I was at my college today and the wrestling coach came up to me and asked me to try out for the wrestling team. I told him I havent wrestled since middle school and he said that he would still like me to come try out. I told him I cage fight and he told me he used to train people and said he trained with one of the Gracies and some Kerr guy. He told me they will have heavy bags set up and some stuff for ground and pound. He said if nothing else I can just be an extra body in there and can train for mma and work out with them. This is really awesome now I can work on my weakest point of fighting which is wrestling. I guess he must have just like my size and build maybe but idk i think I am gonna do it. What do you guys think?


dude. that is awesome! must feel good getting approached like that. i remember back in high school i started at a new school. first day in physics my teacher (football coach) stops class and says, "hey...new guy. you play football?". to which i replied, "no...but i play rugby."

next day i get into class. teacher says, "dave. how about being the starting linebacker or running back? i called your coaches (school and club rugby teams) and asked them about you. you're my new linebacker."

he pushed me so hard. then when i went to go play, i wasnt allowed to. the school board has some stupid rule about people who switch schools and play sports at both schools. they thought i had been "lured" to the school to play football. when the actual reason i left my other school was because it sucked and i was in major heat.lol

this oppourtunity will be great for you man. not to mention it gives you that little extra bit to help with your fitness.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes the only thing is i havent wrestled for so long i dont really remember anything. I mean I train for wrestling but it is a lot different in mma then wrestling you know but i wanna give it a try.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

8o8P said:


> I remembered when I wrestled and I would actually compete in one weight class above my normal weight of 147 just so that I didnt have to binge diet and do other crazy sh*t to cut weight. I couldve cut weight and try busting my ass to get to 145lb weight class. So I just went up in weight and it was alot better without having to stress over cutting weight and cutting out food which you need in order to compete.


145 is a real tough division.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> I remembered when I wrestled and I would actually compete in one weight class above my normal weight of 147 just so that I didnt have to binge diet and do other crazy sh*t to cut weight. I couldve cut weight and try busting my ass to get to 145lb weight class. So I just went up in weight and it was alot better without having to stress over cutting weight and cutting out food which you need in order to compete.


145 is a real tough division.
[/quote]

Yeah, but 152 wasnt a walk in the park either.

Ol78- If you want to pursue a MMA career, no doubt you should go train wrestling, especially if he worked with Mark Kerr. Kerr was a beast in his prime till drugs took over. Youtube him, he was tearing up the Pride circuits for awhile. Plus, wrestling is essential to MMA IMO especially as you fight better overall fighters. Wrestling teaches takedowns, takedown defense, gives you a solid base making it hard to sweep, etc. Plus at your weight class a lot of new guys depend on their punching power to win fights. If you have the advantage and take them to the ground, they are dust cause they lack skills to know what to do. Remember there is always ground and pound.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wrestled at 145, i really wanted to move up a class so that i didn't have to worry so much about weight, but the guy who had that spot was a really good friend of mine who was insanely good and i would have had to beat him every week to keep the spot... that wasn't gonna happen, he was one of those guys that had been varsity since eighth grade.

yeah man, i would definitely take that coach up on his offer, not only will you learn a ton of stuff that will really help in the cage, but the conditioning work you do as a wrestler will really help you to go off and last during your fights. i never had a problem with working hard in sports, but wrestling turned me into a machine.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> i wrestled at 145, i really wanted to move up a class so that i didn't have to worry so much about weight, but the guy who had that spot was a really good friend of mine who was insanely good and i would have had to beat him every week to keep the spot... that wasn't gonna happen, he was one of those guys that had been varsity since eighth grade.
> 
> yeah man, i would definitely take that coach up on his offer, not only will you learn a ton of stuff that will really help in the cage, but the conditioning work you do as a wrestler will really help you to go off and last during your fights. i never had a problem with working hard in sports, but wrestling turned me into a machine.


If he wrestled varsity since 8th grade it doesn't sound like he could have been easily beat but I'm sure you picked up some of his mojo during practice.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> i wrestled at 145, i really wanted to move up a class so that i didn't have to worry so much about weight, but the guy who had that spot was a really good friend of mine who was insanely good and i would have had to beat him every week to keep the spot... that wasn't gonna happen, he was one of those guys that had been varsity since eighth grade.
> 
> yeah man, i would definitely take that coach up on his offer, not only will you learn a ton of stuff that will really help in the cage, but the conditioning work you do as a wrestler will really help you to go off and last during your fights. i never had a problem with working hard in sports, but wrestling turned me into a machine.


If he wrestled varsity since 8th grade it doesn't sound like he could have been easily beat but I'm sure you picked up some of his mojo during practice.
[/quote]
haha, yeah, we trained constantly together, but it was easier for me to cut a couple extra pounds than to beat him, it worked out nicely tho, we both did really well in our weight classes. i also didn't like to wrestle my friends for their spots unless i really felt i needed to, one of my best friends wrestled me for my varsity spot halfway through our freshman year and i ruined his knee on a takedown, he never wrestled again and i felt horrible.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> i wrestled at 145, i really wanted to move up a class so that i didn't have to worry so much about weight, but the guy who had that spot was a really good friend of mine who was insanely good and i would have had to beat him every week to keep the spot... that wasn't gonna happen, he was one of those guys that had been varsity since eighth grade.
> 
> yeah man, i would definitely take that coach up on his offer, not only will you learn a ton of stuff that will really help in the cage, but the conditioning work you do as a wrestler will really help you to go off and last during your fights. i never had a problem with working hard in sports, but wrestling turned me into a machine.


If he wrestled varsity since 8th grade it doesn't sound like he could have been easily beat but I'm sure you picked up some of his mojo during practice.
[/quote]
haha, yeah, we trained constantly together, but it was easier for me to cut a couple extra pounds than to beat him, it worked out nicely tho, we both did really well in our weight classes. i also didn't like to wrestle my friends for their spots unless i really felt i needed to, one of my best friends wrestled me for my varsity spot halfway through our freshman year and i ruined his knee on a takedown, he never wrestled again and i felt horrible.
[/quote]

Good luck in the MOTM contest. The hobby forum is dying.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> i wrestled at 145, i really wanted to move up a class so that i didn't have to worry so much about weight, but the guy who had that spot was a really good friend of mine who was insanely good and i would have had to beat him every week to keep the spot... that wasn't gonna happen, he was one of those guys that had been varsity since eighth grade.
> 
> yeah man, i would definitely take that coach up on his offer, not only will you learn a ton of stuff that will really help in the cage, but the conditioning work you do as a wrestler will really help you to go off and last during your fights. i never had a problem with working hard in sports, but wrestling turned me into a machine.


If he wrestled varsity since 8th grade it doesn't sound like he could have been easily beat but I'm sure you picked up some of his mojo during practice.
[/quote]
haha, yeah, we trained constantly together, but it was easier for me to cut a couple extra pounds than to beat him, it worked out nicely tho, we both did really well in our weight classes. i also didn't like to wrestle my friends for their spots unless i really felt i needed to, one of my best friends wrestled me for my varsity spot halfway through our freshman year and i ruined his knee on a takedown, he never wrestled again and i felt horrible.
[/quote]

Good luck in the MOTM contest. The hobby forum is dying.
[/quote]
thanks, i didn't even know i was nominated

haha, i know... it was thriving back in may, but it sure changed while i was gone in june, maybe just because it's summer

hey hunter, what school do you go to again? are you still planning on going to that school in SD this fall?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I got to Iowa Lakes Community College. I guess it depends on how wrestling goes because I will have 2 years of eligibilty even though I have gone one year here because I didnt wrestle last year. I will either go to Iowa State or South Dakota State.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

movie movie movie??


----------

